# Creepy Caretaker Animated Prop



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Creepy Caretaker Animated Prop (Online Only)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/creepy-caretaker/

The sound-activated Creepy Caretaker Animated Prop rises above his tombstone - his eyes glows, his lantern lights and his mouth moves to utter Halloween sounds.

YouTube- Creepy Caretaker Animated Prop


----------

